# Exploding watermelons



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMM fruit salad.

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/bizarre&id=8135704


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This reminds me of stories about weight lifters whose muscles "explode" from taking too many steroids:googly:

Now I'm going to be afraid to go into the produce section at the grocery store without a flak jacket.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Geez, the chinese can't even make a watermelon without it breaking.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just saw this on TV. Those guys sure put a lot of chemicals on their food. I wonder what happens to people who eat it.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Why do I suddenly have images of Violet from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory?


----------

